# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Đặc sản tây bắc

## vietnam_tb

*Đặc sản tây bắc*
*Thái Hưng - Đặc sản tây bắc*

*Danh hiệu : "Thương hiệu Thực phẩm Việt nam 2013"**Kính chào Quý khách.*****Hiện tại chúng tôi đang có bán sản phẩm: Đặc sản tây bắc*

*
*


*
**Đặc sản tây bắc: Thịt trâu gác bếp*
***
_Thịt Trâu gác bếp_ nằm trong tốp những món ăn _Đặc sản tây bắc_. Thường gặp và thường thấy trong bữa ăn của người Thái . Món thịt này thường được làm từ bắp của những chú trâu, bò nhà thả rông trên các vùng núi đồi Tây Bắc.
-* _Đặc sản tây bắc_ Thịt trâu gác bếp. Khi làm, người ta lóc các thớ thịt ra thành từng miếng kiểu con chì và thái dọc thớ, rồi hun bằng khói của than củi lấy từ các núi đá. Đây cũng là một trong những bí quyết để làm tăng thêm hương vị của món ăn _đặc sản tây bắc_ độc chiêu này.
*- Miếng thịt trâu thành phẩm, mùi khói gần như vẫn còn nguyên, song lại không gây khó chịu mà lại thu hút sự ham muốn của con người. Cách chế biến đều là bí quyết gia truyền, song sản phẩm khá thuần nhất. Người làm dùng cách tẩm ướp thịt với các gia vị khác như :*ớt, gừng, đặc biệt là mắc khén, hạt tiêu rừng*của người dân tộc thiểu số vùng cao Tây Bắc và các gia vị khác.
- Các gia vị này*ta còn thấy nguyên trên từng thanh thịt. Miếng thịt khô nhưng vẫn giữ nguyên mùi vị đặc trưng, nhất là độ ngọt của thớ thịt. Khi ăn người ta xé nhỏ dọc theo thớ, có thể ăn ngay hoặc được coi là món nhậu chính uống*cùng rượu ngô. Món này được chế biến hoàn toàn tự nhiên, không có chất bảo quản nhưng vẫn để dự trữ được khoảng 1 tháng.
Khách từ phương xa tới thăm bà con dân tộc Thái thường mời khách thưởng thức món thịt trâu gác bếp _đặc sản tây bắc_này để tỏ lòng mến khách .
Ngày nay mónthịt trâu gác bếp này phần lớn được khách hàng trên cả nước biết đến và khi đã nói đến* _đặc sản tây bắc_ thì không thể không nhắc đến sản phẩm này.

----------

